# Hard to start diesel Ford 4000



## Ron Moore (Dec 2, 2017)

I just bought a 1974 ford 4000 diesel, it is hard to start without either, once you start it it is fine for all day, it starts right up, what could be the cause, injection pump, injectors, head problems, please advise.

Ron Moore


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

valve adjustment is the first thing I would check, since most people never adjust them at the right interval


----------



## Ron Moore (Dec 2, 2017)

Good idea, I had not thought of that will get it done, and thanks

Ron


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I've personally seen a valve adjustment raise one from the dead.. its amazing the power gained & the symptoms that are cured by a simple adjustment like that.
Don't forget to change your fuel filters & check the flow from the tank while your at it.
Theres a screen in the outlet pipe from the tank that gets clogged.. best of luck to ya.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Once you get the valves adjusted do a compression test on it. A diesel type compression tester can be purchased for not a lot of $ on ebay, amazon or harbor fright. Compression on a 4000 should be 420-500. Less than 420 will give you symptoms like you describe - hard to start cold but easier to start when it's warmed up.
Go easy on the devil juice! 
I've got some photos around here somewhere of a 201 piston with the ring lands blown clean out of it from that stuff.


----------

